# Attestation of Certificate in Malaysia



## SnowBlue (Nov 16, 2009)

I googled about "Attestion of Certificate in Malaysia" and I stumbled across this forum and read ktloh's post dated 16th August 2009.

I am a Malaysian who possesses Cambridge A-Level (completed in Malaysia) and SPM (Malaysian Certificate of Education), and I have accepted a job offer in Dubai.

I have this bit of problem though. I lost the original and has lodged a police report. What I have with me now are only copies.

If I go to the Ministry of Education of Malaysia & Ministry of Foreign Affair Malaysia, will they attest the copies of my certificates? Is there any other way to get these done?

How about my A-Level certificate? Where do I get it done?

I am hoping I can get help from this forum since I have been looking around on how to sort this out.

Appreciate reply soon.

Thanks.
Maria


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Typically, only originals are accepted.
You will likely need to contact your school to print the certificate for you again.

Check with your potential employer whether you need to attest your A-levels as well. Usually only the certificate for your highest educational level is required(although some employers do ask for more).
They can be attested together with your degree certificate.

HTH


----------

